# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Greqia humbet të drejtën e votës në KE

## Darius

Komuniteti Europian ka reaguar me zemerim duke i hequr Greqise te drejten e votes ne nje mbledhje muajin e ardhshem, poshterimi me i madh qe i behet nje pjestari te Komunitetit Europian.

Ministrat e Keshillit te Financave te KE thane se Athina duhet te bjere dakort me ashpersine e kerkesave brenda 16 Marsit ose ajo do humbase kontrollin ndaj taksave te saj dhe politikave te shpenzimit. Nese ajo deshton, atehere KE do vendose masa sipas nenit 126.9 te Marrveshjes se Lisbones gje qe do coje ne nje lloj pushteti ekonomik feudal. Ndonese levizja simbolike per te pezulluar Greqine nga e drejta e saj e votes ne nje mbledhje te ardhshme nuk krijon ndonje ndryshim ne thelb, ne te njejten kohe shenon nje moment vendimtar kushtetues dhe precedent te humbjes se pavaresise se nje vendi.

Disa ministra gjermane dhe austriake jane shprehur ashper duke e bere te qarte qe sdo e lene te kaloje kaq lehte per Greqine, madje kane kerkuar qe asaj i mohohet e drejta e votes ne te gjithe KE deri sa te dale nga situata e lemoshes qe merr pa fund. 

Nje pjese nga lajmi ne origjinal:




> The EU has still refused to reveal details of how it might help Greece raise 30bn (£26bn) from global debt markets by the end of June. Investors are unsure whether this is part of Kabuki play of "constructive ambiguity" to pressure Greece and keep markets guessing, or reflects the deep reluctance by Germany to be drawn deeper in an EU fiscal union. Greek bonds sold off as ten-year yields jumped to 6.42pc, but the euro rallied to $1.3765 against the dollar as broader issues resurfaced in currency markets.


Lajmi: *Greece loses EU voting power in blow to sovereignty*

----------


## prenceedi

Qe Greqia e ka mare rrugen e m... ket po e shoh cdo dite qe kalon ketu
Por une do te doja te dija se sa te rezikuar jane shqiptaret ketu
Dmth cfar rreziqesh kane shqiptaret me depozitat e tyre kryesisht apo me pasurit e tyre te blera ketu.
Dhe kjo heqja e te drejtes se votes cfare nenkupton .......paralajmerim per perjashtim apo presion

----------


## cool_shqype

si ka mundesi qe ia bene kete skermitje dhembesh capacules se perkedhelur te EU

po ka ketu e 30 e sa vjet qe vetem qahet e merr e babezitur me te dy duart nga "partneret" e komun-itetit dhe jep vetem 000000. 
eshte shembulli me i mire i keqdrejtimit dhe vjedhjes prej klikave ne klasen politike te greqis ku korrupsioni, dinakeria dhe mashtrimi jane elementet kryesore te tyre.

----------


## illyrian rex

Shqiptaret bejne mire te terheqin parate e tyre nga bankat dhe ti mbajne nen jastek ose ti dergojne ne Shqiperi ne banka qe nuk kane lidhje me grekun. Nese terhiqen te gjitha parate e shqiptarve Greqia do te kolapsonte totalisht. Nag ana tjeter kolapsimi i Greqise do te kishte pasoja shume te renda per nje pjese te madhe te shqiptareve te cilet punojne atje dhe e mbajne familjen me remitanca.
Darius o do te thote se Greqia nuk mund ti veje veto Macedonise per antaresim ne BE dhe NATO?

----------


## Kavir

Lajmin mund ta shikosh nga 100 kendveshtrime te ndryshme dhe te nxjerresh 100 perfundime te ndryshme.

Psh, Greqia ka qene si "lule mos e prek" per kaq kohe. Athina ishte e vetmja qe rivalizonte me Beogradin per sundimin ne Ballkan. Tani Greqia na del "delja e zeze".
Pse valle? Sepse mashtroi mbi borxhin shteteror, mbi deficitin buxhetor?
Dhe BE vetem tani e kuptoi? Greket jane kopila, po kaq syleshe na qenkan baballaret e BE dhe te BQE sa ua hodhi ky kodosh greku? Greku qe ia hedh bankiereve dhe financiereve gjermane? 
Pak e cuditshme.

Po keto masat dhe heqje votash, jane sa per te hedhur lumin, apo sakrifikohet pjesa e vogel qe te shpetoje e madhja? Dhe Greqia eshte kurbani me i volitshem.
Nga ana tjeter nuk e di pse me lind nje tjeter dyshim: A thua skandali grek mund te trumbetohet per te mbuluar ndonje gjeme shume me te madhe? 

Per te mos folur pastaj per pjesen e "precedentit te humbjes se sovranitetit" se kjo eshte histori me vete. 

Pra si perfundim, une besoj se ajo qe dihet me siguri, eshte qe asgje nuk dihet me siguri.

Zoti padyshim qe eshte treguar largpames dhe i meshirshem kur i ka bekuar njerezit duke ua mohuar aftesine e parashikimit.

P.S. Sa per shqiptaret, edhe njehere qe mund...mund...te bejne dasme, padyshim qe do u cahet daullja. Ekonomia shqiptare eshte e ca si shume e varur nga Greqia dhe po u mbyt Greqia, Shqiperia nuk shpeton po u lagur.

----------


## MARGUS

Greqia pus pa fund,borxhi prej 300 miliard evro dmth se cdo foshnje greke kur lind trashigon nje borxh prej 300.000 evro!!!!

----------


## Darius

> Darius o do te thote se Greqia nuk mund ti veje veto Macedonise per antaresim ne BE dhe NATO?


I eshte dhene afat deri ne Mars, me pas sic e thote dhe lajmi humbet shume nga te drejtat e antares se BE. Po nje gje eshte e qarte, ne arenen nderkombetare, ky akt eshte poshterimi me i madh qe i eshte bere ndonje shteti europian.

----------


## drifilon

Borxhete e shteteve te ballkanite... 



Greqia Borxhi 300 Miliarde 
Rumania Borxhi 61 Miliarde
Slovenija Borxhi 46 Miliarde
Kroacia Borxhi 42 Miliarde 
Serbija Borxhi 34 Miliarde 
Bugaria Borxhi 35 Miliarde

Bosna Borxhi 17 Miliarde 
Maqedonia Borxhi 9 Miliarde
Shqiperija Borxhi 6 Miliarde
Mali i zi Borxhi 1.6 Miliarde 

Kosova Borxhi 460 Milione

----------


## Rachel_

Dhe pak dhe do mbushet shqiperia me emigrante greke,nuk bej shaka,duroni. :buzeqeshje: 
Sa pak borxhe paskan more aman.

----------


## oliinter

nuk i gjen gje greket me degjoni mua.

Jan dinaker keta plus qe lobi grek me obamen ne krye do bejn dicka per ti shpetuar edhe kete here.

per mendimin tim shqiptaret duhet te distancohen nga bangat greke urgjent ndryshe mbas sudes dhe vefes do dal vasilios bollanos qe do ju a vjedh parate.

kembeshpejt dhe faqebardhe

----------


## xfiles

Me sa kuptova une,
te jesh pjese e UE do te thote qe nese ben ndonje gabim humbet pavaresine?
Po shkojme drejte perandorise evropiane.

----------


## Rachel_

Kush eshte perandori :perqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Lerini budalleqet se se ka humbur njeri pavaresine. Greku dhe kete rradhe do tia hedhe si ja ka hedhur gjithmone dhe me mire keshtu kur mendon se ka nja 1 milion shqiptar ne ate vend. Thjesht do behet me politikan se heret e tjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mondishall

Pse c'e dini Bashkimin Evropian, babagjyshin e Vitit te Ri? Greqia? Pengu i radhes.

----------


## gesti_7

prite pas nja 100 vjetesh kur te krijohet nje BE nen diktatin gjerman, dhe te gjitha ekonomite e dobeta do kullufiten nga ekonomia Gjermane.
shume kompani shteterore greke i kane blere gjermanet, duke filluar qe nga OTE (qe ka dhe AMC-ne tone), me duket kane blere edhe nje nga kompanite ajrore greke.

Shpresoj te mos ndihet shume ne keto bankat tona, se u rrenuam edhe ne si shtet pastaj.
Shpresoj te shiten para se te bjere kriza reale ne Greqi.

----------


## xfiles

> prite pas nja 100 vjetesh kur te krijohet nje BE nen diktatin gjerman.


kjo do ishte perfekte,
por dyshoj se drejtimi eshte ky.

----------


## gesti_7

> kjo do ishte perfekte,
> por dyshoj se drejtimi eshte ky.


edhe une ne fakt do doja te ishte keshtu.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Me sa kuptova une,
> te jesh pjese e UE do te thote qe nese ben ndonje gabim humbet pavaresine?
> Po shkojme drejte perandorise evropiane.



Mire e ke kuptuar xfiles.
BE nuk eshte gje tjeter, veqse nje pushtues. Pushtues sikur pushtuesit klasik. Vetem menyra e pushtimeve ka ndryshuar. Ne kete perandori do te luajn rol vetem keta popuj: gjermanet, anglezet, franqezet dhe italianet. Te tjeret jan vetem figura.

Shqiperia duhet te kete kujdes te madh me privatizimin. Jo cdo gje qe ndriqon eshte ar. 

Burimet e ujit nuk duhet privatizuar kurrenjeher, pa marre parasyshe sa paguajn, tanet apo te huajt.

----------


## xfiles

> Mire e ke kuptuar xfiles.
> BE nuk eshte gje tjeter, veqse nje pushtues. Pushtues sikur pushtuesit klasik. Vetem menyra e pushtimeve ka ndryshuar. Ne kete perandori do te luajn rol vetem keta popuj: gjermanet, anglezet, franqezet dhe italianet. Te tjeret jan vetem figura.
> 
> Shqiperia duhet te kete kujdes te madh me privatizimin. Jo cdo gje qe ndriqon eshte ar. 
> 
> Burimet e ujit nuk duhet privatizuar kurrenjeher, pa marre parasyshe sa paguajn, tanet apo te huajt.


dhe italia ka mbaruar,
gjermanet, anglezet dhe francezet thuaj(me shtetet satelite)

Po andej nga veriu, ça do behet me shtetet nordike.

----------


## gesti_7

keto vendet nordike sbesoj se i bejne dot gje per momentin se akoma nuk kane pranuar te hyjne ne euro (te pakten suedi, norvegji, danimarke).
sapo te pranojne do jene dhe ato te varura.

----------

